# Washington/Hancock Field Reports 2017



## jtomczak

What are you seeing, hearing, thinking?


----------



## slow motion

North East Hancock. Hunted Saturday. White oaks starting to drop. Saw a doe and fawn Saturday morning. 3 does and a lone fawn Saturday evening.


----------



## hancock husler

Hogs hogs and mo hogs. Worst I've seen them in years


----------



## Buckshot

Between Sparta and Milledgeville does , does ,and more does. Irma blew out a bunch of small not mature acorns that the deer been eating. What white oaks that have acorns this year are small and really have a couple more weeks till they are falling good. All of our water oaks or pin oaks are falling pretty steady but they too are smaller this year and not as many as past years. Crabapples about all gone however a few trees produced really well this year and still have a bunch still hanging on especially the higher ones. One tree inparticular i have hunted near three weeks in a row in the afternoons I have counted atleast ten different deer each sitting, all does and buttonheads. Persimmons have a few scragglers hangin on if irma and the coons aint knocked them down. Same goes for the muscidines and scuppernongs , not too many left. There seems to be alot of big horned trees this year , more than normal and I have found a few scrapes every week since opening weekend. I have also heard deer grunting the last two weekends in a row. Rutting activity seems to be picking up each week and should be right on time around first week of november where I am but if we ever get some cooler weather it might start a bit earlier. The bucks seem to have already split up from their bachelor groups according to my cameras and most all buck activity has been from 12am to 4am except for a few occasional small bucks right after dark.


----------



## How2fish

hancock husler said:


> Hogs hogs and mo hogs. Worst I've seen them in years



HH where are you located I'm on the Warren Co, Hancock Co line and we haven't seen any yet ?


----------



## hancock husler

Linton area


----------



## ericflowers

I hunt near you as well hustler, and live in Snellville.  How bout that.


----------



## hancock husler

ericflowers said:


> I hunt near you as well hustler, and live in Snellville.  How bout that.



I bet you a hundred dollars you know who HH is


----------



## ericflowers

Maybe so


----------



## jtomczak

We planted a week ago (hunt just south of Linton) and from the mobile cameras, the plots are starting to come in.

Mostly does and young bucks on camera.


----------



## ericflowers

Seen 8 different bucks last weekend, scrapes everywhere.  Had a spike dogging a few does Sunday morn.  He was going as far as doing a roar.  Only gonna get better!


----------



## hunt4em

scrapes everywhere.many small bucks have started to show up in day light hours.the older mature deer are still moving in the middle of the night,and visiting scrapes in the middle of the night.this is at the cadiallac ranch on 22,just outside powelton.


----------



## 00Beau

Chasing this past weekend by mature bucks. Had been seeing Young bucks dogging does, but Sunday morning, mature deer were in on it.


----------



## Hogdog111

You having trouble with hogs? Im looking for a place to catch hogs. I run dogs they are on the hogs scent right away. And come right back to me. Plus I have tracking collars. They don't chase anything other than a hog. I love catching hogs. If you need my help call or text me please Censored(478) 396-5251‬‬....My name is Cody


----------



## Stumper

00Beau said:


> Chasing this past weekend by mature bucks. Had been seeing Young bucks dogging does, but Sunday morning, mature deer were in on it.[/
> 
> ^^^ Same for us in the Sparta area this past weekend.


----------



## swamp

Scrapes everywhere!  Young bucks are behind does, big boys will appear soon.  The doe I shot Saturday had a young 8 not far behind her in the thicket. This is outside of White Plains near Sparta.


----------



## ericflowers

Lotta big deer been seen dogging does in last couple days, just saying


----------



## DMonahan

Saw 8 - 10 different small bucks this morning. Some cruising others eating. Got a good one that showed up yesterday morning and yesterday at dark. Hunting a road that we planted running through an old clear cut with 8-10 years of volunteer growth


----------



## caldwd1

Saw (5) small bucks and took an 8 this past weekend.  Small 6pt I saw was grunting all the way down the trail and had a 4 pt in tow.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

If you were waiting for later you may be too late!!.......Bucks with broken tines, and wounds started showing up on trail cams three weeks ago........The wife had a good buck run across the road in front of her this morning, and evening nearly in the same place with nose to the ground!!!........Never looked up or knew she was about to run him over

Three days ago saw a buck with a small rack ran over just north of Sandersville!!........The Boys are getting stupid!!


----------



## blood on the ground

I sure do miss hunting in Washington co. Used to love riding down Jordan mill pond rd.


----------



## gaqdmhunter

Report near Harrison on 11-3 and 11-4 had plenty of chasing going on and bucks acting stupid.  Didn't see the one I was waiting for but plenty of opportunities.


----------



## DMonahan

It's been a few weeks since I've been up to my lease near Sandersville/Harrison. Is the rut still kicking or is it about over? Not going to make it back up till thanksgiving


----------



## imkevdog

I haven't seen any chasing at all in between  Sandersville and Milledgeville


----------



## foxdawg

*Killed this 10pt on 11-11-17*

in Hancock County


----------



## HM

We are seeing fewer deer this year than any of the last five years. A few pigs showed up over the summer but we're thinking it's more of a coyote problem. Any thoughts?


----------



## 00Beau

foxdawg said:


> in Hancock County



11-11-17 was great, I got several  mature bucks on video .


----------



## imkevdog

my wife shot this on 11/24


----------

